# Please help with conversion planning



## rezirezi12 (May 21, 2020)

hi guys,

I'm very new to this thing, this is my first attempt at converting a bike into an electric one. I bought a hub motor 72v 8000w, along with its controller and throttle and stuff(it was a kit) and now I'm searching for a battery, I have found a couple of suppliers, I'm waiting for them to reply weather they have the battery and what price it will be. Could you guys recommend me a company that sells 72v 8000w batteries with capacity greater than 50Ah?

Also another question I have is how should I power the on board electronic(headlights, indicators etc) should I buy a dc to dc converter and use the power from the main battery? in that case could you recommend a dc to dc converter please. are there any other methods of doing this?

If you have any general tips you would like to give me i would really appreciate that.

Thanks guys for your time!


----------



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

Literally just did this. Only mine was with a 3kw motor at 72v. And I only have a 21ah battery. I custom made a 18650 battery bank. 20s7p. Only a 15 mile range. I should have planned to make the battery bigger. If you look at other bikes, even ebikes, their parallel cell groups around around 15p. My batteries are the Samsung 3000mah 15a mac draw 30Qs 18650s. They are pricey but can fit a rather large amount of power per cell. If you do make batteries, I would suggest reading a lot on them before going forward a 50ah pack will probably cost you $1500 or more. My 21ah pack was around 580 And that was with me assembling it.

I would also build the frame around the battery to accommodate for your 16-17p cell group to get 50ah. Assuming you’re using the same 3000mah cells like I did.


----------

